# What!?!?



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

how'd ya do that Jackson??


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

Did he get hung up on a (human) kid's swing? That is kind of hilarious! Though I am sure Jackson was quite frustrated:GAAH:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah it is a HUMAN SWING SET I just let them out in my 20 acre fence yard and he got stuck I wa making a snack when I heard him BAAING and I ran out thinking he was hurt and he was just stuck LOL


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

He looks embarrassed hehehehe


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah I Know right






here is his best friend ( shes a girl ) her name is bailey


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If ever something could happen it would happen to a goat lol. Mine no longer get to play with tires


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

He does look 
That's too Funny :lol: :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Ha I have 7 "!!!






wow scared of a little pug are we??


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah now he looks like " yeah I ment to do that I was being cool like that


----------



## crazygoats (Aug 10, 2013)

That's cute and funny all at the same time the look on his face is like "oh man I can't believe mom is pulling out a camera to take a pic, now all the girls are going to laugh at me"


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Poor little man! :ROFL:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

So sweet just love


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

crazygoats said:


> that's cute and funny all at the same time the look on his face is like "oh man i can't believe mom is pulling out a camera to take a pic, now all the girls are going to laugh at me"


lol!!!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Axykatt said:


> Poor little man! :ROFL:


Ya that's I NICKNAME (LIL MAN) well.... Actually it's MAMAS LIL MAN but yah


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

silly goats! swings are for kids!!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey just think what a help that would be for shots Ect. well just thinking :laugh:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> silly goats! swings are for kids!!!!! :ROFL:


But he says He is a "kid"!

lol

Priceless! It scares me to death when I hear one crying like they are hurt. I have one young kid right now that cries like that even when another kid looks at her wrong!

Oh and you are so much like my hubby in the fact he always has to take pictures of what happened before setting them free! With me it depends on ow serious it is lol :laugh:


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe Jackson is so curious!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes, yes he is. 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------

